# What's your favourite tipple



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

What is your favourite tipple mine is a nice malt.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

it would be watching Gemmy tipping off a cliff :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*M*



daffodil said:


> it would be watching Gemmy tipping off a cliff :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


oh dear..... :lol:


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Then it would be Gemmy on the rocks :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*M*



daffodil said:


> Then it would be Gemmy on the rocks :lol: :lol: :lol:


ha ha


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey, you two

Leave Gemmy alone

Who else is going to insult me with impunity

And

Get away with it

Aldra :lol:


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I feel an Ignore button coming on....

Peter


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

........daffy and rocky - now there's a marriage made in heaven!!!! 

Caulkhead


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Peter come on :lol: :lol: 

You can just ignore the thread

Beats drowning immigrants

Or leaving people to die if they don't fit someone's criteria for the NHS

Gemmy is sooo well able to take care of himself  

My only tipple is white wine, very dry, very chilled and very much  

Sandra


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Oh dear is somebody upset with a little off the wall humour ,substitute Gemmies name for anybody else on here (with the exception of Aldra) she scares me s???le>> it wasent personal to him ,so use your ignore button, whatever that does boo hoo :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Daffydown dilly

You are learning

You are so right to be scared by me  

When I am good

I am very very good

But when I am bad..........

Aldra  :lol: :lol:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

OOOH alder, you are naughty. :twisted: :twisted: 


cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And I love you my cabby boy  :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

B52
Fresca Cream Soda! 
Babycham


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Just who are you kidding Barry?

Leffi, Leffi and more Leffi

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Oh yeah! And Leffe!!


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Moscatel

Peter


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I am just checking whether this is the thread that is being referred to elsewhere.......

if it is then it is certainly NOT closed to others to post AFAIK......

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well Dave

You could have slipped in your favourite tipple :lol:  

Sandra


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

Lagavulin.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Aberlour (with a Doom Bar chaser...)

Yep - defo not locked

Peter (listerdiesel) - The ignore button works well for me - but makes it tricky to follow the first few posts on this thread 8) 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Not a problem, it's not as though you're missing anything worthwhile is it? :lol: :lol: 

Peter


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ameretto ice and a maraschino cherry.!!!!!

Ray.


----------

